# Yogurt from lidl



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

Found really nice Eridanous creamy natural yogurt in Lidl-  125 gm pot, 4.8 gm per pot and enough room for 50 gm raspberries, and only the spoon to wash. My way of doing dishes


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

I buy that. It's my favourite yoghurt.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 3, 2016)

skyr rules!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

This comes close Lynn. I like the skyr but made a mistake of buying flavoured one as well


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

I tried Skyr, but wasn't that keen. Lovely & thick but tested more like cream. Needed sweetener with it. Would be nice on a dessert.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 3, 2016)

I only eat it with strawbs and blueberries so not a problem to me


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I tried Skyr, but wasn't that keen. Lovely & thick but tested more like cream. Needed sweetener with it. Would be nice on a dessert.


I tried it but wasn't that keen either. I buy Alpro Simply Plain, which is a soya-based yogurt rather than dairy, and goes nicely with soft fruit. It has 2.1 carbs per 100g.


----------



## pat.y (Apr 4, 2016)

I disliked Skyr found it really sour. The alpro one is nicer.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 4, 2016)

*sigh* Ok! I will try the 'pretend' yogurt *sigh*


----------



## Carolg (Apr 4, 2016)

I.ll try most things once


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 4, 2016)

Same here Carol - going to do a Greek recipe that should be spuds but will be celeriac.


----------



## pat.y (Apr 4, 2016)

Talking greek I love Haloumi and potatoes shame............


----------



## Carolg (Apr 4, 2016)

pat.y said:


> Talking greek I love Haloumi and potatoes shame............


Never had haloumi


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 4, 2016)

Haloumi is lovely! Fried or grilled it tastes wonderful. Slightly salty and rubbery texture but a great taste.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 5, 2016)

Squeeky cheese as my wife calls it.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

The yogurts all sound worth a try.  I shall look next time.


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi I only eat bio-yoghurts, and I don't think Skyr is????  It says nothing about 'live cultures' and I have read lots of articles saying Soya products and milk are actually bad for us! (I'll wait to be shot-down).  I stick with the full fat Langley Farm or Lancashire farms bio natural yoghurt from supermarkets (even the natural yoghurts at Lidl and Aldi are not marked as being bio-yoghurts).  I take a pot of natural full fat bio yoghurt mixed with seeds (linseed & pumpkin or Omega mix) and chopped mixed nuts and a few blueberries as my lunch - keeps me full all day and so easy to take out and about with just a spoon.  Regards, Alison


----------

